# Pinions On A Mini T



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

New thread - new problem - 

I bought a Trinity mini monster to pu in my Mini T, but the pinion from the stock motor is loose (the splines on the shaft must be smaller on the mini monster than the stock motor)

anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you solve it?


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I run the Integy pinions for a Micro RS4 on mine...

They are metal with set screws...


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

thanks - maybe I'll try that - I was trying to get away without buying new ones - because I just bought a three pack of losi pinions.


I did figure out that if you turnt he puinion around, it is tighter, but not quite as tight as it would be on the losi stock motor


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

I wedge a brass sleve on my baja and now I use 48 pitch pinions on my mini-t!


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

??? not sure I know what you are talking about........a brass sleeve.........where did you get it and how does it work?


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Tres, where did you get your pinions and what sizes do they come in? All I can find is 11-14t for the micro rs4. Would like some a little bigger. Thanks.

t3rules, some of the guys at my track took some rope or yarn and unwound it and layed it over the motor shaft and pushed on the pinion to take up the slack and it seemed to work for them. I havn't seen one fly off yet, but I would rather have pinions with set screws like Tres is talking about. Wouldn't want to take the chance.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

If you want to run 48 pitch try cutting a piece of antenna tube and put it over top the motor shaft and then you can use the set screw on the 48 pitch pinion to tighten it down.
The anetnna tube fits so tight that the gear wont slip.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I picked up a set of the Losi Mini-T metal pinions. I put one on a couple weeks when I switched to a Trinity motor. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Seven said:


> Hey Tres, where did you get your pinions and what sizes do they come in? All I can find is 11-14t for the micro rs4. Would like some a little bigger. Thanks.
> 
> t3rules, some of the guys at my track took some rope or yarn and unwound it and layed it over the motor shaft and pushed on the pinion to take up the slack and it seemed to work for them. I havn't seen one fly off yet, but I would rather have pinions with set screws like Tres is talking about. Wouldn't want to take the chance.


Usew the XRAY m18 Pinions. you will have to xacto out the little shoulder in the gear. its easy, and you will have a 17T pinion when you are finished!

-Tone


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks eviltone.


----------

